# future of sigma art line



## untitled10 (Feb 3, 2013)

I really like sigmas new range coming out, but would love to see a 24 1.4, what is anyone else going for?


----------



## Sphyn0x (Feb 3, 2013)

I would like to see 50 1.4.
I love the design of new 35mm, so 50mm could be nice too


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 4, 2013)

their current 85mm f1.4 is brilliant I could see them leaving the optics the same and releasing this in the new body and build quite quickly

the 50mm needs an optical redo but would be a big hit

I think they really need to get a 24-70 f2.8 OS out to compete with tamron (i'm hoping for this before anything else) The Tamrons build is a dealbreaker for me but the newst sigmas on the market are really well made.


----------



## Area256 (Feb 4, 2013)

Personally I can't wait for their 85mm f/1.4 art line lens (assuming they will actually make one). If it's as good as the 35mm, it could be an awesome alternative to the 85mm f/1.2L.

I'd also like to see them come out with a good 50mm since Canon seems to be in no rush to upgrade the 50mm f/1.4 LoCA monster.

A 135mm f/2 could be nice to see in the art line, but the Canon version is already good and not too much money.


----------



## Niterider (Feb 4, 2013)

I too am awaiting a 24mm from sigma! I would expect them to update the 24-70 before releasing a 24mm, but would Sigma classify a zoom as part of their Art series? My guess is that it would earn the designation "Contemporary"


----------



## pwp (Feb 4, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> I think they really need to get a 24-70 f2.8 OS out to compete with Tamron (i'm hoping for this before anything else) The Tamron's build is a dealbreaker for me but the newest Sigmas on the market are really well made.



+1! Go Sigma. Given the high standard of Sigma's recent releases, a 24-70 f2.8 OS could be an absolute scorcher and would put pressure on both Tamron and the admittedly brilliant Canon 24-70 f/2.8II. I had a 48 hour test drive of the new Canon and was _very_ impressed, but right now have better things to throw $2300 at. Some photographers are blessed with amazingly steady hands, but I'd value IS/OS.

Sigma really has shaken off the "Stigma" badge of dishonour, they are a lens manufacturer on the move!

-PW


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 4, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> I think they really need to get a 24-70 f2.8 OS out to compete with tamron (i'm hoping for this before anything else) The Tamrons build is a dealbreaker for me but the newst sigmas on the market are really well made.


I totally agree ... I recently bought the Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 VC and the build quality is not exactly what I was hoping for ... also it kinda looks a bit bland and boring. 
Although I haven't held one in hand, the new Sigma lenses seem really good ... but what I am more interested in is their newly developed “USB DOCK” for updating firmware ... coz my biggest concern with Sigma lenses was when I upgraded my Canon DSLR firmware version or bought a new camera. I used to have several Sigma lenses but whenever I upgraded to a new camera or upgraded the firmware, my Sigma lenses would suddenly change their AF behaviour (irratic, slow, front focus, back focus etc) in one of the lenses the OS became noisey ... could be wrong, but I think it has something to do wtih Canon/Nikon "updating"  their firmware/software so the third party lenses are "more than compatable" . But having a USB DOCK to update the lens firmware will negate that issue.


----------



## jhanken (Feb 4, 2013)

> the 50mm needs an optical redo but would be a big hit



Respectfully disagree, Sigma has the best 50mm f/1.4 for Canon available, and I include Zeiss in that statement. I think a modern 24mm f/1.4 is the obvious opportunity to me.


----------



## robbymack (Feb 4, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> their current 85mm f1.4 is brilliant I could see them leaving the optics the same and releasing this in the new body and build quite quickly
> 
> the 50mm needs an optical redo but would be a big hit
> 
> I think they really need to get a 24-70 f2.8 OS out to compete with tamron (i'm hoping for this before anything else) The Tamrons build is a dealbreaker for me but the newst sigmas on the market are really well made.


What is the problem with the Tammy build quality? Mine is impeccable!


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 4, 2013)

robbymack said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > their current 85mm f1.4 is brilliant I could see them leaving the optics the same and releasing this in the new body and build quite quickly
> ...


This for starters
http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/09/tamron-24-70-f2-8-vc-issue
and previous experience with poor tamron lenses in the past


----------



## pwp (Feb 4, 2013)

robbymack said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > I think they really need to get a 24-70 f2.8 OS out to compete with Tamron (I'm hoping for this before anything else) The Tamron's build is a dealbreaker for me but the newest Sigmas on the market are really well made.
> ...



While there is no denying the hot value of the Tamron, Wickidwombat does have a valid point. Next to the rock n' roll build quality of L glass, there is no comparison. Likewise, the recent efforts from Sigma really do inspire confidence at the level of build quality and that indefinable "presence". It may simply be a matter of perception, but Tamron build doesn't yet match the big end of town. 

Like most things, you get what you pay for. 

-PW


----------



## AprilForever (Feb 4, 2013)

untitled10 said:


> I really like sigmas new range coming out, but would love to see a 24 1.4, what is anyone else going for?



Maybe a llittle off but I would like a Sigma 600 f4...


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 4, 2013)

AprilForever said:


> untitled10 said:
> 
> 
> > I really like sigmas new range coming out, but would love to see a 24 1.4, what is anyone else going for?
> ...



if it was of the current build quality and say under $4000 (being a little realistic) it would be a pretty sweet option indeed!


----------



## The Bad Duck (Feb 4, 2013)

14 /2.8 would be sweet. I like the photos I get from my samyang but at times AF is nice to have. But I have to admit it feels good when I get those great shots from my MF lens, because I know that _I_ did it. 

120 /2.0 OS would be useful

Then, although it should be put in sports segment, a 300 /2.8 OS or a 400 /4 OS.

a 1,7x extender would be nice. A bit longer than the 1,4x but with better optics than the 2,0x? OR... a extender zoom. 1x - 2x or something. Would be cool but since nobody has done it yet it is probably not a good idea.

What else...?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 4, 2013)

robbymack said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > their current 85mm f1.4 is brilliant I could see them leaving the optics the same and releasing this in the new body and build quite quickly
> ...


I just bought the Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 VC ... although it is heavy and feels nice in the hand, you can see the workmanship is not upto Canon's L lenses, not even close to the cheaper ones like 24-105 L or 17-40 L ... you can check it out yourself, hold the 24-70 VC in your hands (looking down at it) with some light shining through from underneath the lens ... you will see the gap between the gold ring and the focus ring singlificantly bigger than the cheapest of Canon L lenses. I am not saying that the lens is bad optically or that it does not perform well, its a great lens optically for just $1049 and its VC is better than Canon 70-200 f/2.8 L IS II ... and I have been using only the tammy for the past 10 days ... having said that I would be really scared of dropping the Tammy, coz something about its feel makes me think that it will fall apart ... whereas my 24-105 L has seen many falls and survvived, including dust in its zoom ring, but it still works as good as the day I bought it years ago.


----------



## rs (Feb 4, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> robbymack said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...


It seems like Tamron have changed the way the back element of the front group is held in place now:

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2013/01/24-70mm-f2-8-lens-teardown-comparison

[quote author=LensRentals.com]
I also want to show one close-up of the Tamron front group because the back element of the first group (element #2) was the one we had reported coming loose in a couple of early copies. This copy (which is more recent) shows a very hard plastic seal rather than the softer glue we had seen in those early ones.
[/quote]


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 5, 2013)

Interesting, thanks for the Link


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 5, 2013)

Having been burned by Sigma compatibility multiple times, I'm watching their new lenses with interest and a bit of doubt about their AF and compatibility. Their record of reliability is dismal, and there is little evidence that that is changing. Their IS fales at a high rate, for example.
For Nikon shaft drive lenses, its a different story, AF is fast and reliable, but Sigma is going away from that. Older Sigma autofocus lenses for Nikon hold their value well, but are essentially worthless for Canon DSLR's since they will not work.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 5, 2013)

AprilForever said:


> untitled10 said:
> 
> 
> > I really like sigmas new range coming out, but would love to see a 24 1.4, what is anyone else going for?
> ...


I wouldn't even mind a 600 f5.6, for those of us without quite so deep pockets


----------



## RS2021 (Feb 5, 2013)

I am like a cat that dipped its tongue in scalding hot milk with sigma compatibility issues... have been an all Canon outfit for years... it is just possible Sigma turned a corner with the new 35mm, but sorry, Sigma will have to turn a lot more consistent corners before I try that saucer again.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 5, 2013)

Ray2021 said:


> I am like a cat that dipped its tongue in scalding hot milk with sigma compatibility issues... have been an all Canon outfit for years... it is just possible Sigma turned a corner with the new 35mm, but sorry, Sigma will have to turn a lot more consistent corners before I try that saucer again.



thats kind of like me and Tamron

I do know i've got the 85 f1.4 and its flat out awesome so I really really want to give the new 35 a go


----------



## Dianoda (Feb 5, 2013)

jhanken said:


> > the 50mm needs an optical redo but would be a big hit
> 
> 
> 
> Respectfully disagree, Sigma has the best 50mm f/1.4 for Canon available, and I include Zeiss in that statement. I think a modern 24mm f/1.4 is the obvious opportunity to me.



Just curious, is there anything wrong with the 24mm f/1.4L II (other than cost)? Or maybe you are specifically talking about such a lens aimed at APS-C users?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 5, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Having been burned by Sigma compatibility multiple times, I'm watching their new lenses with interest and a bit of doubt about their AF and compatibility. Their record of reliability is dismal, and there is little evidence that that is changing. Their IS fales at a high rate, for example.
> For Nikon shaft drive lenses, its a different story, AF is fast and reliable, but Sigma is going away from that. Older Sigma autofocus lenses for Nikon hold their value well, but are essentially worthless for Canon DSLR's since they will not work.


This is where Sigma's USB Dock might come in handy ... I am hoping it would solve many of their AF & OS issues ... if it does, its good news for customers.


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 5, 2013)

Realistically, I don't know what to expect next from them, but I know what I can dream about.

They are coming out with a new 30mm f/1.4 for crop cameras, and I'd bet huge that it's going to be very nice. Not sure I want to buy anymore crop lenses, though. The 35mm looks more than good enough to work toward buying. 

My dream lens (I know that's another thread, and I'll post this there too when I feel like looking for it)...would be...a very fast medium zoom. It's probably impossible to design and/or build, but here it is: A 60-115mm f/0.8. Even throw in 5 stop IS, or "OS". Expensive? Sigma's version would probably cost $12,000, and Canon's would cost $1 trillion. (Or maybe by then, with the coming inflation, it would cost a $Googleplex) Canon's would be part white, part metallic black, some exotic nano paint finish...with a red stripe around the front made from the red paint chipped off a museum-stored Ferrari 250 GTO. And every snob whose day job is plastic surgery or pro ball, would own one...they'd happily fire two of their collection of mistresses to help fund it. 

If Sigma built it, everybody who couldn't quite spring for $12,000, would slam it as overpriced crap that is useless, with terrible bokeh!! "Another Sigma product not worth owning." They would say the tripod mount is made from cheap plastic, old ground up tinker toys and play-dohhh. 

They could call it Da Vinci, The Literati, Michelangelo, Sistine Chapel, "the scream", the "magic bowling ball"..."The Return of the Gangsta Dali"...."Lindsay Lohan's Little Helper"...or whatever! Canon would just call theirs the "EIL Mark Nought", for "extreme infinite luxury". There would be waiting lists...and the product would be announced 10 years in advance of it hitting the shelves. Their top photographers, would of course get to use working samples the day the first prototype is produced, and would happily wave that in our faces. Shots would be taken using it, of Richard Branson entwined weightless with a nude supermodel who could care less, in his spaceship. Annie Leibovitz's shoot would include Mick Jagger dressed in a pink pirate outfit on a beach...


----------



## AdamJ (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm hoping they'll redesign their trio of f/1.8 wide primes - 28mm, 24mm and, especially, the 20mm.


----------



## Nishi Drew (Feb 5, 2013)

jhanken said:


> > the 50mm needs an optical redo but would be a big hit
> 
> 
> 
> Respectfully disagree, Sigma has the best 50mm f/1.4 for Canon available, and I include Zeiss in that statement. I think a modern 24mm f/1.4 is the obvious opportunity to me.



I agree that Sigma has the better option for Canon users with their 50 but it would benefit from a redo, not just optically, but because so many have complained of issues with the AF, that too. But really as nice as the bokeh with the lens could be a lot sharper to compete with the Canon (as much as all Canon's 50 1.4 is good at is that) especially with the edges and corners, the MTF for that area is non existent until F/5.6 and the plane finally equals at F/8. And will it be a hit? Now that I have the Siggy 35 I don't have much of a need for 50, and the new design will mean it could very much be more expensive, and let's say $500+, can't tell how popular it'll be then...


----------



## Pixelsign (Feb 5, 2013)

a new 50 1.4 with the optical performance of the zeiss makro planar t* 50mm f/2 ze and no af-issues would be amazing  ! if the wide open performance is good as the performance of the sigma 35mm 1.4 it would be even more amazing. can't wait until they announce a new 50... but maybe canon is faster.


----------



## infared (Feb 5, 2013)

I do own a Sigma 50mm f/1.4 though and I have been very happy with it...That lens has been on sale lately for under $400 and is a really good alternative. I would be interested in seeing it upgraded in the Art Line, tho... It is great to see Sigma improving the products and their service..I like lower-cost alternatives but I LOVE lower-cost leaders-of-the-pack!
On the other hand....after reading some of the compatibility issues on Sigma products on evolutionary upgraded Canon camera bodies..it would give me some pause on spending any "real" money on a Sigma lens without a guarantee of firmware update capabilities for new Canon bodies. The company seems to be addressing this issue with the lens dock....but their past performance with that issue is unsettling.


----------



## aj1575 (Feb 5, 2013)

I would like to see 24-105mm f4 OS. The Canon version is a bit date, and still expensive; and eventually it will be discontinued, which would leave us only the very expensive 24-70 f2.8 and the slighlty less expensive 24-70 f4 IS. So a Sigma alternative in this area would be very nice, and also a big hit, if Canon really discontinues the 24-105.
The price of a decent standard zooms is a deal breaker for me to going full frame. First I would have to strech my budget to go with a 6D, and then I have to invest another grand into a standard zoom. So I'm still hoping for a nice 70D (like the 50D, just with a modern sensor and wifi+gps).


----------



## infared (Feb 5, 2013)

aj1575 said:


> I would like to see 24-105mm f4 OS. The Canon version is a bit date, and still expensive; and eventually it will be discontinued, which would leave us only the very expensive 24-70 f2.8 and the slighlty less expensive 24-70 f4 IS. So a Sigma alternative in this area would be very nice, and also a big hit, if Canon really discontinues the 24-105.
> The price of a decent standard zooms is a deal breaker for me to going full frame. First I would have to strech my budget to go with a 6D, and then I have to invest another grand into a standard zoom. So I'm still hoping for a nice 70D (like the 50D, just with a modern sensor and wifi+gps).



???? I have seen the Canon 24-105mm online at reputable retailers lately for under $800. I doubt that you can pick up a lens of that quality at a price like that from ANY manufacturer. ..Sigma's Art Line Version (if there was one), would undoubtably cost more....
Is it a perfect lens, no...but at current prices it is a very good value.


----------



## untitled10 (Feb 5, 2013)

Dianoda said:


> jhanken said:
> 
> 
> > > the 50mm needs an optical redo but would be a big hit
> ...



My Issue is with cost tbh, im full frame and need to shoot wide angle but fast for video and landscape.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Feb 5, 2013)

aj1575 said:


> I would like to see 24-105mm f4 OS. The Canon version is a bit date, and still expensive; and eventually it will be discontinued, which would leave us only the very expensive 24-70 f2.8 and the slighlty less expensive 24-70 f4 IS. So a Sigma alternative in this area would be very nice, and also a big hit, if Canon really discontinues the 24-105.



I don't see Canon dropping the 24-105mm f/4 without replacing it with some other reasonably priced kit lens.

If Sigma brings out a competing lens, I'd rather see something a bit longer, e.g. 24-120mm f/4 like Nikon's.


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 5, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> Ray2021 said:
> 
> 
> > I am like a cat that dipped its tongue in scalding hot milk with sigma compatibility issues... have been an all Canon outfit for years... it is just possible Sigma turned a corner with the new 35mm, but sorry, Sigma will have to turn a lot more consistent corners before I try that saucer again.
> ...



My 35 is brilliant straight out the box


----------



## sdsr (Feb 5, 2013)

aj1575 said:


> I would like to see 24-105mm f4 OS. The Canon version is a bit date, and still expensive; and eventually it will be discontinued, which would leave us only the very expensive 24-70 f2.8 and the slighlty less expensive 24-70 f4 IS. So a Sigma alternative in this area would be very nice, and also a big hit, if Canon really discontinues the 24-105.
> The price of a decent standard zooms is a deal breaker for me to going full frame. First I would have to strech my budget to go with a 6D, and then I have to invest another grand into a standard zoom. So I'm still hoping for a nice 70D (like the 50D, just with a modern sensor and wifi+gps).



Depending on where you live, this information mightn't be very helpful, but right now via B&H you can get a 6D + 24-105L kit for a mere $2450.00, with free shipping and, unless you're in NY, no sales tax - which strikes me as being a remarkable bargain.


----------



## sdsr (Feb 5, 2013)

Area256 said:


> Personally I can't wait for their 85mm f/1.4 art line lens (assuming they will actually make one). If it's as good as the 35mm, it could be an awesome alternative to the 85mm f/1.2L.



Isn't the current Sigma 85/1.4 already an awesome alternative to the 85L?


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 5, 2013)

Ellen, I agree, a more extended-range zoom would be great, and is actually a realistic goal, as opposed to my dream lens. How about a 24-120 f/4, or even a 24-110 f/3.5 with OS? Sigma could probably sell that for around $1k. If it was very good optically, they could even start to cut seriously into Nikon and Canon market share.

sdsr, do you own the Sigma 85 f/1.4? I want to rent that one at some point. I bought the Rokinon, and I like it a lot...but manual-only focus is a drag at times. Also not sure it is completely f/1.4, it seems a tad darker than that. I've owned several sigma products, even a camera...currently have the 17-50 f/2.8 OS, and love it. The only time I've been published, was using the older 17-70. They both have very rich color slightly on the warm side, which to me is best. 

I agree, I think you're saying the Canon 24-105 is a good deal when it's a kit lens. If the price on that combo comes down any more, that's when I would buy it. I still want to see what used 6D's start selling for, though...not because I want to buy used, but I want to see how well it holds its value. If it's as low as $1150 or so, I think the 5D3 will hold its value better...percentage-wise. No doubt the first used 6D's will be very high, though...so will be hard to tell.

For me, the target for the kit lens combo would be $2200, or even $2100...if they really want to have a "sale"...or a huge rebate. Probably won't happen this year though. Depends what Nikon does next, I guess.


----------



## wayno (Feb 5, 2013)

sdsr said:


> Area256 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I can't wait for their 85mm f/1.4 art line lens (assuming they will actually make one). If it's as good as the 35mm, it could be an awesome alternative to the 85mm f/1.2L.
> ...



Yes.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Feb 6, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> Ellen, I agree, a more extended-range zoom would be great, and is actually a realistic goal, as opposed to my dream lens. How about a 24-120 f/4, or even a 24-110 f/3.5 with OS? Sigma could probably sell that for around $1k. If it was very good optically, they could even start to cut seriously into Nikon and Canon market share.



Both options would be nice.

I think it would be harder for Sigma to compete with kit lenses, as kit sells a little cheaper than the separate components, so my guess is if Sigma would try to compete, it would try to beat the kit lenses in some additional way to price, e.g. a little faster (as in your f/3.5 example) or a little wider / longer.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 7, 2013)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Ellen, I agree, a more extended-range zoom would be great, and is actually a realistic goal, as opposed to my dream lens. How about a 24-120 f/4, or even a 24-110 f/3.5 with OS? Sigma could probably sell that for around $1k. If it was very good optically, they could even start to cut seriously into Nikon and Canon market share.
> ...



a 24-105 f2.8 OS would be awesome 

tamron made a 24-105 f2.8 before but by all accounts it wasnt worth using below f4


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 7, 2013)

Interesting. A lot of things would be awesome. How about my 60-115mm f/0.8 dream lens? Wouldn't it be awesome? I could really shoot some good wildlife in low light with that. I recall Leica had made a 90mm f/0.9 lens, or something like that. And Canon had an f/0.7 lens sometime, might have been in the 1960's. A really fast lens not only lets in enough light to help lower your ISO noise, but also lets in enough light for the AF to work. I admit it's not a realistic lens to wish for, haha. Probably impossible to design, as well...especially as a zoom. Probably vignette horribly, and have tons of CA.


----------



## AdamJ (Feb 9, 2013)

untitled10 said:


> I really like sigmas new range coming out, but would love to see a 24 1.4, what is anyone else going for?



It seems that the OP's wish might soon be answered - or partially, at least. I was browsing DigitalRev's website recently and noticed that the Sigma 24mm f/1.8 has been discontinued from stock. (The 20mm f/1.8 and 28mm f/1.8 are still in stock). This is pure conjecture but it suggests to me that a new Sigma 24mm might be on the way. Of these three wide primes, 24mm is the most popular focal length so it would certainly make sense to do this one first. If so, my guess would be another f/1.8 but who knows, maybe they'll launch a new f/1.4.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 9, 2013)

jhanken said:


> > the 50mm needs an optical redo but would be a big hit
> 
> 
> Respectfully disagree, Sigma has the best 50mm f/1.4 for Canon available,



I'm pretty sure Sigma will update their 50mm to be compatible with the usb dock sooner or later, and if they further improve the performance Canon's should watch out...


----------



## deewok (Feb 9, 2013)

I'd love a new entrant on the 50mm front. Still looking forward to what Canon has to offer in a replacement for the 50mm 1.4 or a new 50 with IS. For now, my Canon 1.4 does the job admirably well, but it's the one lens I have where I feel an update would really improve my kit.


----------



## Zlatko (Feb 9, 2013)

How about a Sigma 28mm f/1.4? Canon doesn't make one.


----------



## Zlatko (Feb 9, 2013)

sdsr said:


> Area256 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I can't wait for their 85mm f/1.4 art line lens (assuming they will actually make one). If it's as good as the 35mm, it could be an awesome alternative to the 85mm f/1.2L.
> ...



According to DxO, the Sigma 85/1.4 _scores higher than any Canon lens_. I haven't tried the lens, but I have to wonder how that is possible.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 12, 2013)

Zlatko said:


> sdsr said:
> 
> 
> > Area256 said:
> ...



its always a good idea to have a trailer load of salt handy when looking at anything DxO puts out but I chose the sigma ove the canon because AF speed was noticably faster on a 5D body
and the sigma is equally as sharp with the canon being a tad sharper wide open but that gap drops rapidly as you get closer to f2 where there really isnt much in it even when pixel peeping
the canon was also 3x the cost of the sigma a heap heavier but damn its a sexy looking lens
i did send my sigma back to have its AF recalibrated since i had to dial in +13 AFMA which i thought was excessive now its perfect
the sigma 85 has quite a bit of purple fringing at f1.4 (not nearly as much as the canon 1.8 at 1.8 though
but its easily fixed in LR and is pretty much gone by f2

i'm looking forward to my sigma 35 arriving soon from B&H!


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 12, 2013)

I bought the Rokinon 85mm f/1.4 in December. 

It has very little purple fringing, or really any fringing or CA. It's quite sharp, almost as sharp as the 85 f/1.2 I rented three years ago (probably sharper below f/2, similar to your Sigma...although by f/5.6, the Canon was sharper than a supertele...let alone anything from its focal peer group). The Rokinon doesn't have the quality of color of the Canon "magic canonball", or my Voigtlander 58mm Nokton...but it's decent. The Rokinon also doesn't vignette really at all (on my crop camera), wide open at f/1.4...where the Canon vignetted quite horribly below f/2 (again on the same crop camera). At f/1.2, I would guess the Canon on a full frame camera, would look like a bullseye. Extreme vignetting...

However, there is no AF on the Rokinon, and you have to set the aperture on the lens...and it doesn't get recorded in exif. The focus is a bit stiff but very precise. 

Not that big of a deal to me, but I do pretty much always focus via live view at 10x. If I needed it for professional event photography or anything else fast or hyper-paced, then I would probably go with the Sigma 85 (or the Canon 85 f/1.eight), even though I haven't tried them. I've wanted to rent the Sigma, but I only have so much money to blow...and need to decide which new camera to buy (probably first rent the 6D)...and rent one or two more superteles along the way.

The Rokinon's bokeh seems quite nice to me...a tad smoother than my Voigtlander, but not as smooth as my 135 f/2. Not remotely as smooth as the Canon 1.2.

The Rokinon cost under $250, new. I believe it's a chinese copy of some old Nikon aspherical design, but who knows? (I kind of don't want to know). I doubt I will keep it forever, but for this price and my needs, it cannot be beat by a $900 or $2200 lens...


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 12, 2013)

Here is a 45% crop that is currently on my facebook cover, shot with the Rokinon 85mm mounted to a large format field camera with Fujichrome Velvia 50, handheld while jumping on a trampoline at sunset...(ok I lied it's just from my 5 year old crop camera!) The camera needs to start kindergarten, it's getting old...but I hate to see it grow up! ISO 1600, f/1.4, 1/400/sec, handheld, live view focus and framing. I really can't accurately focus with the viewfinder and this lens, especially for darker scenes at a distance. The lens can really go almost this sharp when cropped at 100%, but not at ISO 1600, or wide open...maybe by f/3.2 or so, at ISO 800 or below. Ergonomics and lack of AF are the only problems with this lens. Those things cost money.


----------

